# The Sequal To Camber Pig



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

So a while ago as some of you may know i brought my first little 10vtq 200 down to H20 in 2009 and seemed to be a big hit. well i have a new work in progress that hopefully will turn out a bit better than the first. i now have a 20vtq and its getting the same treatment except a slightly less hacked. more to come dont worry. by next h20 it will be not so lift kit enjoy.








The First And the Now


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah buddy


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

got a few things done and finally got the car running right after being plagued with misfire issues. now just sorting suspention issues and fine tuning stance. definatly powder coating the wheels is up there on the priority list.


----------



## Skorpen (Jun 21, 2010)

Ohh, very nice! 
Paint the wheels(Black, White, grey) , and it's finished in my eyes! But thats too easy maybe?
LOVED your old car, the rear wheel arches looked absolute ****e.. But everything else was perfect


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

lol yeah the rears i did literaly at 1 in the morning just before i left for h20 to stop the wheels rubbing so i agree if i had the time or cared enough i would do it better.


----------



## TIM619 (Feb 26, 2011)

thehomemade1 said:


> So a while ago as some of you may know i brought my first little 10vtq 200 down to H20 in 2009 and seemed to be a big hit. well i have a new work in progress that hopefully will turn out a bit better than the first. i now have a 20vtq and its getting the same treatment except a slightly less hacked. more to come dont worry. by next h20 it will be not so lift kit enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your car looks super straight.:thumbup:


----------

